# IT'S ELECRIC!



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 18, 2021)

I just had to post this sign i ran into at work. I blew a fuse and had to go downstairs in the building to the fuse box. I had a good laugh at where it was and thought you all might too. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just had to post this sign i ran into at work. I blew a fuse and had to go downstairs in the building to the fuse box. I had a good laugh at where it was and thought you all might too. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your in a building that still has fuses?


----------



## Dogo (Oct 18, 2021)

Spelling not a job requirement ??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 18, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Your in a building that still has fuses?


No, I meant circuitbreaker box.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 18, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Spelling not a job requirement ??


May explain why I blew a breaker in the first place. Electricians are generally very intelligent people, it must have been the sign maker, which is odd because spelling should be a job requirement.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 31, 2021)

So embarrassing...


----------

